# Just moved to the middle of Cairo!



## Sylvia1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello All!
I just moved to Cairo from the US last week with my husband and five year old son. My husband is originally from here. We're staying at his mom's apartment since ours isn't ready yet. We are smack in the middle of Cairo, I'm not sure if the neighborhood is called Abbasiya or Ghamra. Either way, I think I'm the only foreigner for miles. 
My in-laws are very nice, but most of them don't speak English much, and I know about 5 words in Arabic. 
I don't suppose anyone else lives anywhere near me?
Sylvia


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome...I moved here from America aswell with my wife. My wife is egyptian and her elderly mother lives with us in Abour. The egyptian people are very close to their families and have alot of love for each other.I was treated very well when I first met the family of my wife and her friends here.That part of Egypt is pretty crowded and noisey but has alot of shops and places to eat and things to do with the sub-way close by.Whats great about Egypt is no snow or lots of rain that stuff I dont miss.Egypt can be overwhelming at times,but at the same time it can really grow on you and miss it when you go back home for a visit...atleast with me.Anyway good-luck with your move...and enjoy Egypt.


----------



## Sylvia1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Windsong! It is noisy and crowded, but I very much enjoy sitting on my mother in law's balcona watching everything go by. Tonight I saw an escaped cow get caught after causing a moped to tip over. Only in Cairo!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Sylvia, 
Welcome in Egypt and welcome to the forum. 
There is a facebook page expat women in Cairo where you would probably get a better response 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1414611118750597/

Good luck 

ps.. we have had snow before but of course it didn't last long, and it does rain although last year was very dry.. but winters can be cold and wet


----------



## Sylvia1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks MaidenScotland! I was here once in January and it was indeed cold. Especially in my mother in laws apartment, because she never bothers to turn on the heat. Or even AC in the summer!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylvia1 said:


> Thanks MaidenScotland! I was here once in January and it was indeed cold. Especially in my mother in laws apartment, because she never bothers to turn on the heat. Or even AC in the summer!


And of course it has been raining this morning


----------

